
10 Remarkable Female Mathematicians - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2008/09/28/10-remarkable-female-mathematicians/
======
Taifu
GREAT POST! :-) Keep it up, Antonio!

~~~
acangiano
Thanks, but this time it was my wife. :)

